# Major outbreak of EHD in Northern & Great Plains in Whitetail



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had no idea this was going on....this could end up being the largest Whitetail die-off in U.S. history. Some areas may actually benefit....devastation for others.

The Pope and Young Club - A Leading Bow Hunting and Conservation Organization

Regards, Mike


----------

